# where should I go? Help me



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jackson Hole or Wolf Creek imo....

I'm about to head to JH for my first time in a month, and I hope to hit WC atleast once this year.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

if you like skiing with a bunch of texans than steamboat is the place to go:thumbsup: haha just got back from there today, i guess i was warned but yea there are quite a few people from texas there but it was a pretty good mountain too i had fun


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if you stay in Jackson Hole (the airport is only about 15 mins drive/shuttle) there is some decent nightlife. JHMR is about an hour away by shuttle, and Targhee is about 2.5 hours but worth the trip via shuttle. If you partied too hard the night before and missed the shuttle, you can always play around at the local mountain, Snow King...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

it hard to predict where the pow will be....just save up lots of cash, watch the storm cycle to appear and go where its puking...just about any place is 1 day travel...just research and have a plan for each of the following; serrias, pnw, summit, jh, slc areas


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> it hard to predict where the pow will be....


For sure dude. I've been chasing pow for 6 or 7 years now. We went to Jackson Hole in 2008, and the ice coast got 2 feet of snow. We went to Lake Tahoe in January 2007 and it was "early season" conditions". We went to Whistler in 2006 and it hadn't snowed in _two f*cking weeks_. Went to Park City in 2005, got 8" of snow the first night, none the second, and on the third day it _rained_ It snowed for four days straight while we were at Tremblant last year, but there wasn't any pow...

Definitely tough to predict these things, but it shouldn't be too difficult to have more luck than I do.


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> it hard to predict where the pow will be....just save up lots of cash, watch the storm cycle to appear and go where its puking


I understand that, I'm just looking to get an idea of where I want to head off to as you well know the sooner I plan where I want to go the better because buying in advance can help save some cash and the sooner I know the better for my job and getting the time off


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NHrider said:


> I understand that, I'm just looking to get an idea of where I want to head off to as you well know the sooner I plan where I want to go the better because buying in advance can help save some cash and the sooner I know the better for my job and getting the time off


With that in mind, schedule your time off ASAP. Pick a week in mid- to late-February or early March. But don't book your trip until a few weeks prior. It's the best of both worlds: you get the time off work, no hassle, and you get to watch the weather and look for deals as much as you want. You can find some awesome last-minute deals especially on resort lodging. I think last year at Tremblant we got a 2BR condo about 1/4 mile from the slopes for $169 CDN per night. We booked "last minute" through their website. 

Save a bunch of money but be prepared to pay a little more for your airfares, even though Southwest flies to most of the big ski/snowboard destinations for very reasonable prices, if you're booking on shorter (less than 3-4 wks notice) their fares start to increase as the flights fill up. Fly midweek to midweek (leave on Wednesday, come home on Tuesday, etc.) to get the best rates.

I'd rather pay $100 more for airfare, get a sweet deal on lodging, and have a good snowstorm blow through when I'm on vacation than save my money and have no freshiez...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

NHrider said:


> Hey
> I'm going to start planing a trip for the 2010/11 season but I'm not sure where to go (in the US)
> I'm on the east(ice) coast so I'm really looking for somewhere that has alot of powder. Night life isn't something that effects my choices I could really care less.
> price isn't a huge factor because I haver about a year to save up for a trip
> ...


I haven't been to Park City, but Jackson Hole is routinely cited as one of the 'Crown Jewels' of north american ski resorts.

You don't need a car to do anything in Jackson, or Jackson Hole (the bus will take you around town, and the resort usually gives you shuttle passes from town to the resort along with your lift tickets). The town is also only 15 minutes from the airport which is a huge plus as far as getting in & out of there.

Just make sure you're ready for some steep terrain!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

JHMR has the steepest terrain I've ever ridden. Hands down.

You can get good loding & lift packages at Snow King resort in Jackson. I think when we went there we had 4 nights loding + three lift tickets to any of (JHMR, Targhee, Snow King) for about $375/person. That included the shuttle ride to JHMR and Targhee. Snow King mountain is nothing spectacular by Tetons/Rockies standards, but it's still got about 2000 vertical feet and if you stay in town, it's only 5 mins on the shuttle, which is convenient if you don't want to get on a shuttle at 7am and ride in the bus for 2+ hours to Targhee. It's convenient for a mid-week "take it easy" sort of day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Jackson Hole or Wolf Creek imo....
> 
> I'm about to head to JH for my first time in a month, and I hope to hit WC atleast once this year.


+1 for wolf creek. tons of snow. and purgatory is pretty close if you wanna ride other mountains. 

Would you go, just out of the country? whistler is epic. 

Fly to seattle than drive across the boarder. i think its like 4 hours ish from seattle to whistler


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Both Jackson whole and park city are equally is good, however,... I would highly recommend doing this if you got the time and money... Really DO THIS!! I did and it was the time of my life!

Alaska Backcountry Adventures Valdez Alaska Powder Helicopter Skiing


----------

